# wnmn-dt in vermont...



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

just had wnmn 40-1 and 40-2 appear on my directv receivers today. came through my ota anntenna but am not getting a signal just the guide data on my receivers. anyone in vermont getting this channel?


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Beats me. I just entered zip 05770 at tvfool.com, with reception antenna heights of 300 and then 500 feet, and with such a tower you could get real weak signals from Montreal, Quebec (112 miles away) and Hartford Connecticut (149 miles) but no virtual or real channel 40s appeared in the tables.


----------



## gmd (Mar 9, 2010)

Is there a reason why this station chose to isolate itself from Ottawa, Canada's 4th largest DMA?

CHOT-TV (and later DT) use channel UHF 40.

People in Ottawa can tune into WCFE, so I don't see why WNMN-DT would not come in.

-gmd


----------

